# 3.36 acres, brand new salt-box home, barn



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Ok...I'm giving up. I just can't finish it. I don't know what I was thinking when I thought I could do this myself. 6 years into the project and I'm tired, tired, tired. 

Anyway, this is probably out of your price range, but it's what I have into it so far (not counting 6 years of labor!). Will post pics when I have them. Email for more info.

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/3833-State-Route-224-West-Findlay-OH-45840/2126587339_zpid/#{scid=hdp-site-map-list-address}

NW/WCental Ohio. Unzoned -can do anything you want there. Producing orchard, 30X50 barn, older chicken coop. Home is completed on the outside, needs inside done, but most of the materials are included to get it liveable.

WOULD CONSIDER A TRADE FOR ANOTHER PROPERTY!!!!


----------

